# Anyone Joining Al-Nafees Medical College? Any Thoughts?



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

Wanted to know if anyone here is going to Al-Nafees

and if you're not, what do you think/know about it?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

anyone? :!:


----------



## shabbir jan (Aug 11, 2014)

my numbr wos 138....interview wos also good....but hell no response


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

Don't worry they still have 2nd, 3rd merit lists to announce, Insha'Allah you'll get in


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

When I was applying to private med colgs some classmates of my brothers batch from Army med colg joked about Al Nafees and Yusra med colg and everyone around him laughed. I dont know if the person didnt like them or what their reputation is. But I didnt apply to it because of that.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

See the thing is, all these medical colleges get you a medical degree so it really doesn't matter where you do it from.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

It actually does matter when u apply for housejob.


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly said:


> See the thing is, all these medical colleges get you a medical degree so it really doesn't matter where you do it from.


You're right. Actually know someone who studied from Kabir Medical College (it's in KPK) but still did their house job at PIMS.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

How so?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

My sister is working her house job at PIMS. All applicants dont get a paid housejob. Most of them are voluntary only. The college you graduate from plays an important role during the interview with hospital administration when you apply for housejob. 
It's the most discussed point there.

It's a different matter if u just want the housejob stamp and not a good impression on the staff you work under.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

But that is such a judgmental thing.
Every individual is different, you can not judge a person's abilities based on the school they went too. :/


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Every employer everywhere makes those kind of judgements..


----------



## shabbir jan (Aug 11, 2014)

i wish they do


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

bump


----------



## shabbir jan (Aug 11, 2014)

is that aa nooo??


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

What is your aggregate ?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

bump again


----------



## shabbir jan (Aug 11, 2014)

ahahaha nooh...i got the call....gonna ask for dad's permisson  btw r u going???


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

When did you get the call ?

Insha'Allah.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

gonna keep bumping till more people reply haha


----------



## shabbir jan (Aug 11, 2014)

dues submited...


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

oh welcome 
Btw, did you give the interview?


----------



## shabbir jan (Aug 11, 2014)

ofcoure i did....

- - - Updated - - -

now i pray for IMDC  Allah karay wahan b hojy


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

wait, check your private messages


----------

